
How to Write UX Microcopy (40 pro-tips) - antdke
https://theproductperson.substack.com/p/-how-to-write-great-microcopy
======
antdke
Hey folks on HN,

I know there are some smarter cookies than me on here.

If you think I missed a tip or that a tip is simply wacky, then let me know in
the comments.

Thanks kind sirs and madames :)

